# Stages Power on FSA Gossamer crank silly???



## quikcolin (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have a 2014 Cannindale Synapse Carbon with a BB30a bottom bracket. Due to the BB30a, I have very limited crank based power options available. 

My bike has an FSA Gossamer (the newest version) crankset. I'm happy with it, to be honest I don't know any different.... my question is... would it be silly to spent $700 on a stages power crank arm for such a mid/low level crankset?

I realize this is a purely personal decision "the choice is yours". But I'm curious of your thoughts.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

The crank is a tool, is that tool doing what you need to do adequately? The Power meter is a tool, it will do what it is supposed to.

Not sure what ball you got your eye on, but if it is getting stronger and faster by training with a power meter and not that your bike parts are all matchy matchy...

The answer seems evident, well to me anyway.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

If you want power info, do it. It'll (possibly) really improve your training. I think Stages is a very good decision for not-crazy-expensive powermeters.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd do it.

And when your chainrings wear you can just replace them with Praxis, or you can do that sooner to improve shifting.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

does stages have a crank arm for that crankset?


quikcolin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 2014 Cannindale Synapse Carbon with a BB30a bottom bracket. Due to the BB30a, I have very limited crank based power options available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

SwiftSolo said:


> does stages have a crank arm for that crankset?


Yes they do. I have the same crank set and was thinking about getting the Stages power meter.


----------



## Sanders (May 13, 2013)

A power meter can improve your training more than a good expensive bike.
So no, it's no waste to mount a usefull tool on a somewhat cheeper bike (or crankset) as long as you'll make good use of it.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Not sure how it stacks up against Stages, but the power2max Classic FSA Gossamer power meter is only $500 on sale. Gives you a whole new crankset minus the rings. So you'll have the same crank but you're paying a little less. The Type S is still almost $100 less with crank,


----------



## quikcolin (Aug 31, 2014)

Nubster said:


> Not sure how it stacks up against Stages, but the power2max Classic FSA Gossamer power meter is only $500 on sale. Gives you a whole new crankset minus the rings. So you'll have the same crank but you're paying a little less. The Type S is still almost $100 less with crank,


I talked to Power2Max. Unfortunately their Gossamer crank won't fit the BB30a BB on the Synapse. Stages is the only real affordable option. 

Just incase the the others were wondering, I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the Stages FSA Energy BB30 model. I have confirmation from stages that it will work perfectly on my Gossamer and BB30a. Pretty excited to get installed and on the road!

Thanks for all the input and advice!!


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

In case you haven't seen it yet, Stages just dropped their price on their entire product line a healthy amount.


----------



## quikcolin (Aug 31, 2014)

nhluhr said:


> In case you haven't seen it yet, Stages just dropped their price on their entire product line a healthy amount.


Thanks so much for pointing this out! She dropped from $699 down to $529 - my local vendor refunded me the difference - this just keeps getting better!


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Soon as I start my new p/t job I'm ordering one too. Same setup.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

quikcolin said:


> Thanks so much for pointing this out! She dropped from $699 down to $529 - my local vendor refunded me the difference - this just keeps getting better!


Nice!

You'll love it. I have 2 and love both of mine. Stages has had a few little growing pains, but overall they've worked great for me and every time I've had an issues, Stages has worked with me and gotten it fixed and working perfectly. Their customer service is great. If you do run into a problem, contact them and they'll make it right.


----------

